# Switch to SMP for a strong Chimp Challenge finish!



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

*Do not start a new -bigadv work unit unless you are absolutely sure that you can complete and upload the WU by Sunday @ 11am PST. We suggest running SMP until the end of the CC.

Thanks for folding with TechPowerUp!*


----------



## Mystery (May 13, 2011)

Nice call. I was going to start a bigadv later tonight on my 980x but it takes about a day and 15 hours to finish, might be cutting too close.


----------



## Feänor (May 14, 2011)

Good idea. Cancelled my 7% bigadv wu and got regular units instead.


----------

